# Which of these pants to wear with this Bonfire jacket?



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

second jacket, and second pair of pants.


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

second jacket. black pants. relax on the colors


----------



## mtw (Nov 5, 2012)

That looks cool, nice choice


----------

